# 100 YEARS SOLERA FULL CONTENTS



## swizzle (May 29, 2007)

Hi all I'm really in need of some help on this one. I'm trying to find some info on this for the neighbors. They claim to have owned the bottle for at least 20 years and the label says the Solera Cream Sherry is 100 years old. So I'm guessing that the Sherry itself has to be at least 120 years old. Here's what it says on the front just in case the pics aren't clear.

 100 YEARS
 SOLERA
 Solera One Hundred years old
 VERY FINE RICH
 CREAM
 SHERRY
 BOTTLED & SHIPPED BY
 BODEGAS INTERNACIONALES, S.A.
 J. REYES
 JEREZ DE LA FRONTERA (spain)
 PRODUCE OF SPAIN
 Selected & Imported by
 BELLOWS INTERNATIONAL LTD
 U.S. VIRGIN ISLANDS

 and the back has basically the same print but with the added warning. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanx, Swizzle


----------



## swizzle (May 29, 2007)

And the back. Swizzle


----------



## GuntherHess (May 29, 2007)

They havent been putting that gov warning on liquor for very long. I think it may have started in 1994 but I could be wrong.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 29, 2007)

Those bumps on the bottom are usually ABM and if so 120 is out. Should still be good to cook with though. I have heared peaple drink it but cooking's as far as I ever went.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 29, 2007)

They age many types of alcohol in barrels before bottling. I think the label is stating the age of the contents not when it was bottled.  That's interesting gold paint on that thing.


----------



## epgorge (May 29, 2007)

I, for one, would love to taste it.
 Joel


----------



## swizzle (May 29, 2007)

I know the bottle itself isn't old. I'm only going by what the neighbors are telling me as far as how long they've had it. I know if that bottle dates back as far as the 1980's I'd be suprized. The only other thing they said about it was that it came from a man who was rich and knew his wines. They also said something about the guys woman cheating on him and he snagged this bottle in particular just to spite her. I know nothing about the old fine stuff. Most of the stuff I've drank has come from a box or has been aged for at least 6 months. Swizzle


----------



## GuntherHess (May 29, 2007)

http://www.euroadventures.net/ViewProduct.asp?ProductID=1073&AF=62

 seems to come from here...


----------



## swizzle (May 29, 2007)

I'm still looking. By the looks of it I'm looking at a $15 to $20 bottle of sherry. But none of the stuff I'm seeing has been aged for more then 25 years. Swizzle


----------



## logueb (May 30, 2007)

I just googled "Solera" and it appears that the solera is a series of barrels where the wine is moved from one barrell to the next barrell until it reaches the last barrell and  then  is bottled.  I think that the solera referrs to the series of barrells being 100 years old and not the sherry. here's the link.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solera


----------



## GuntherHess (May 30, 2007)

wow false advertising...I call shenanigans []


----------



## logueb (May 30, 2007)

I agree Matt, you think that the contents are 100 years old and according to the website they don't completely empty the last barrel.  So this bottle could contain a few drops of 100 year old sherry.  How often they moved the sherry from barrel to barrel determines the age. So you wind up with several years in each barrel.  Slick way to advertise 100 year old sherry to avoid the false advertising.  The sherry is on a different line from the solera.


----------



## Humabdos (May 30, 2007)

I say it's old enough to drink by now! Drink up![]


----------



## swizzle (May 30, 2007)

I really hate to tell them that its not a super pricey wine but hey maybe I can get them to crack it so I can try it myself. Even if its just a taste. That taste might be the 100 year old part. lol Swizzle


----------



## epgorge (May 31, 2007)

aYup Swiz, 
 Then again, it could be expensive vinegar. []

 Joel


----------

